# Salt addition in new tank



## Abuzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi,
My tank is 2 days old and I have mixed the instant ocean salt....the salinity level is perfect however the water is still cloudy...
As of now the tank is running only on a canister filter...
Also i wanted to know whether do I need to add a protein skimmer at this stage or later


Replies will be of great help...


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Run the tank like its been running for some time. Run lights, skimmer and powerheads, you are trying to stabilize a system. How much Live Rock do you have? what kind of flow do you have? Just setting up the tank, it will take a couple days for the cloudy water water to go away. Especially if your just running a canister filter.


----------



## Ranger (May 20, 2011)

How did you mix the water for teh tank.

Did you put the salt into the water or did you put the salt in then pour the water over it.

The cloudy may also be caused by powerheads being to strong and blowing the sand about.

If it is white cloudy you prob mixed the salt wrong if it is a darker colour like your sand it prob the powerhead blowing the sand about, if it's the sand you could try turning the powerhead off and let it settle to see what happens if all goes well then you need a less powerful one.

I would also add the Protein Skimmer, if it is brand new then they can take a week or 2 to bed in so it best to get it out the way early on.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Ranger said:


> How did you mix the water for teh tank.
> 
> Did you put the salt into the water or did you put the salt in then pour the water over it.
> 
> ...


A quick fix to this problem is to clean the Skimmer out with vineagar and water when you get it, this removes the resin thats on the Acrylic, this is put on there for dry storage. This will put the skimmer pretty much right on par when you throw it in.


----------

